# Yearling in hand showing - what to wear/need to know



## Spendtoomuch (16 July 2012)

So my new horse - yearling colt will be at my vets this time next week and castration is booked for next tuesday morning, my vet has said he can come home next Tues pm - SO EXCITED 

He is going in a field with a pen that I can handle him in to start with get him used to me etc.

Have been asked to take someone to a local show August bank hol, so was thinking I might take him to do the youngstock in hand class, if he isn't ready he will not go and I will take my grown up horse and do a jumping class.

So if I take him what does he have to wear? he is not bitted yet and I am reluctant to do so, so soon. Can I show him without a bit? Not going to win just thought it might be good for him to see the world and its only a couple of miles away.

Next year he will be aimed at larger shows in hand so presume he will need bitting for them?

Forgot to say he is a late June foal so still young compared to some, he is going to be my future dressage horse so do not want to overface him to young!

Thanks for any help, toughts, suggestions


----------



## DosyMare (16 July 2012)

What breed and colour? How big is he?


----------



## Spendtoomuch (16 July 2012)

DosyMare said:



			What breed and colour? How big is he?
		
Click to expand...

He is already 14.3hh and warmblood x arab, he is shewbald with black forelock, white mane and white and black tail. He is very special but I may be slightly biased


----------



## Spendtoomuch (16 July 2012)

Spendtoomuch said:



			He is already 14.3hh and warmblood x arab, he is shewbald with black forelock, white mane and white and black tail. He is very special but I may be slightly biased 

Click to expand...

I mean Skewbald, but it will not allow me to edit, sorry can not spell this evening


----------



## DosyMare (16 July 2012)

I think it would be a good experience for him to go out, providing his castration is healed and you have bonded with him. 
Practice your trotting up and leading in hand. And tame his mane for plaiting.

You need do wear dark trousers if his legs are white and light trousers if they are black. Then a tweed jacket and shirt and tie with your hat. 

As for him - you can use a filly slip (leather headcollor) or a inhand bridle which will require a bit. I personally bit my yearling - but his 15.2hh and a chunk who was a handful.


----------



## Spendtoomuch (16 July 2012)

DosyMare said:



			I think it would be a good experience for him to go out, providing his castration is healed and you have bonded with him. 
Practice your trotting up and leading in hand. And tame his mane for plaiting.

You need do wear dark trousers if his legs are white and light trousers if they are black. Then a tweed jacket and shirt and tie with your hat. 

As for him - you can use a filly slip (leather headcollor) or a inhand bridle which will require a bit. I personally bit my yearling - but his 15.2hh and a chunk who was a handful.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, everything I found so far only talked about either colts or fillies (never geldings). If we haven't bonded or if I feel I will not have control or god forbid he is not recovered  then I will take my grown up horse and do a jumping class so no pressure on baby 

I may need to buy some dark trousers suitable, he is used to being handled just thought a bit was too much in short space of time and bless him after moving and castration - poor boy


----------



## DosyMare (16 July 2012)

Looking at the link - http://www.barnstormers.co.uk/acatalog/xxxx.html

The slip doesn't require a bit but then i guess it depends on how much control you have - also he will get excited there and how he will react when others trot around and just standing. 

I don't know about the Arab slips - maybe that's something to look into to. Then a long mane I would think.


----------



## Spendtoomuch (17 July 2012)

Thank you that link is better than any I found, much more reasonable prices!!

Could anyone tell me if he could wear an arab slip as he is only 18.9% arab?

Thanks


----------



## Hurricanelady (17 July 2012)

I recently ordered one of the Shires filly slips - unbitted in hand showing bridle and it's nice quality and good value for money.

We have been preparing a yearling for going out recently and we worked on standing up properly, walking nicely in hand, stopping when asked, and trotting on request (although it took quite some time for him to realise that he needed to start moving faster - laid back gelding !).  We also included backing up work to reinforce the stopping when asked and general manners - we worked on going backwards through an L shape which was great for coordination, confidence and manners.  We found when initially starting the training with an obviously too heavy dually headcollar that it caused him to shake his head from side to side as he didn't like the weight of the rings/additional noseband.  Training sessions were kept short and not too frequent in line with baby attention span!

Good luck, hope the op goes well


----------

